# Friday 8-29 report



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

We fished from around 11:00 till 2:00 made it with 4 of the5 we gigged.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Is that a chupacabra in the second picture between the boat and the pier!?!?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess the dog needed to pee. LOL.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

nice flatties...look like they are all pretty big!!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

3 hours for 4 Flounder that size, I'd do it any day! Great job! Thats some pretty good light you have going on there too!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm sure my dogs bladder was about to explode she pissed several times when we got back to the launch.

My light setup does cover a good amount of area, with 3 gigging it's just right, with 2 gigging it is almost too much area to cover makes my eyes hurt. Midnight Rider and Spear Chunker were able to see it on the water last night.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

It was nice meeting you last night....Again sorry for droping the f bomb ... It's not every day you run into a flounder boat with the whole family on board....dog included..... Any way that is a nice rig you have... I was very impressed. Your picture does not do the boat justice. All your rigging was top notch. Great boat to spend quality time out on the water with the family. We fished all the way back to the launch.... Left there with 11.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (8/30/2008)*It was nice meeting you last night....Again sorry for droping the f bomb ... It's not every day you run into a flounder boat with the whole family on board....dog included..... Any way that is a nice rig you have... I was very impressed. Your picture does not do the boat justice. All your rigging was top notch. Great boat to spend quality time out on the water with the family. We fished all the way back to the launch.... Left there with 11.


:takephoto???


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (8/30/2008)*It was nice meeting you last night....Again sorry for droping the f bomb ... It's not every day you run into a flounder boat with the whole family on board....dog included..... Any way that is a nice rig you have... I was very impressed. Your picture does not do the boat justice. All your rigging was top notch. Great boat to spend quality time out on the water with the family. We fished all the way back to the launch.... Left there with 11.


Thanks for the compliments and it was nice to meet you guys too.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Thsoe are some healthy ones. Did you happen weigh/measure any of them? They all look like they are at least 3lbs. :clap


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish and rig. How shallow can you get with a pontoon?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I did not weight or measure any of them, I just glad that I was able to go.

With the pontoon I can get in 5''-7'' of water, but when you run a ground be ready to work!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fat ones:clap


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I sure could use some stuffed flounder. It's the least you could do after I carry you all day at work.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *Collard (8/31/2008)*I sure could use some stuffed flounder. It's the least you could do after I carry you all day at work.


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice fish, Nice boat, Good times with the fam!!!!


----------

